# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում ազգակցական կապերով ամուսնություններին

## Gexeckuhi

ՍիրելիԱկումբցիներ այստեղ դուք կարող եք գրել ձեր կարծիքը այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, և նրանք,ովքեր կապ ունեն բժշկության հետ խնդրում եմ գրեն այդ կապերի բացասական հետևանքների մասին:Ես,ինքս,կապ չունեմ բժշկության հետ,բայց այդպիսի  շատ դեպքերի եմ հանդիպել,որոնց երեխաները ծնվում են անառողջ:

----------


## Սամվել

> ՍիրելիԱկումբցիներ այստեղ դուք կարող եք գրել ձեր կարծիքը այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, և նրանք,ովքեր կապ ունեն բժշկության հետ խնդրում եմ գրեն այդ կապերի բացասական հետևանքների մասին:Ես,ինքս,կապ չունեմ բժշկության հետ,բայց այդպիսի  շատ դեպքերի եմ հանդիպել,որոնց երեխաները ծնվում են անառողջ:


Ես  Կենսաբանությունից եմ անցել վայթմ որ Դաունիզմով տառապող երեխեք են ծնվում, բայց էսա Բյուրը կոնկրետ կգրի  :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Ասեմ կոնկրետ ու հասկանալի , գեներով փոխանցվող հիվանդություններ կան , որ մեծամասամբ գտնվում են միայնակ (Aa) մեր գեներում եվ չեն դրսևորվում բայց եթե գտնեն նման ուրիշ միայնակին  և նրանք զույգավորվեն ապա հիվանդությունը գլուխ կբարձրացնի և երկու միայնակ(Aa)  գեներ հորից և մորից ստացած երեխան (aa)  հիվանդ կծնվի  , դե արդեն պարզ է իմ կարծիքով , որ եթե զույգերը ազգականներ են ապա նրանց գեները որոշ չափով նման են և եթե մեկի մոտ լինի հիվանդության միայնակ գենը (Aa) ապա մեծ է հավանականությունը որ մյուսի մոտ էլ կլինի (Aa) և երեղայի մոտ միայնակները կզույգվեն (aa):

----------

Annushka (06.05.2009), Ariadna (06.05.2009), Rhayader (06.05.2009), Second Chance (06.05.2009), Surveyr (14.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Միանշանակ դեմ եմ
Հո՞ թուրք չենք

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Միանշանակ դեմ եմ
> Հո՞ թուրք չենք


 :Smile: կամ էլ եզդի

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

Ես որ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, հատկապես մոտ ազգականների ասենք մոքուրի հոպարի երեխեքի հետ: Աբսուրդ բանա :
Մի 4 տարի առաջ մամաիս հորքուրի աղջիկը եկել էր ինձ ուզելու իր տղայի համար :LOL: , որը Ռուսաստանից նոր էր եկել: Մթոմ «խի մեր լավին թողած գնանք ուրիշին ուզենք» :LOL: : Մի խոսքով տենց խայտառակություն..., մորս հասկանալի պատճառով խիստ մերժումից հետո հետը չէր խոսում, ու բոլորին պատմում էր, թե մամաս սենց նենց, առանց ամաչելու մերժեց: Ու հետաքրիրն էն էր, որ մեր բարեկամների որոշ մասը  համամիտ էր իրա հետ :Xeloq: :

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես որ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, հատկապես մոտ ազգականների ասենք մոքուրի հոպարի երեխեքի հետ: Աբսուրդ բանա :
> Մի 4 տարի առաջ մամաիս հորքուրի աղջիկը եկել էր ինձ ուզելու իր տղայի համար, որը Ռուսաստանից նոր էր եկել: Մթոմ «խի մեր լավին թողած գնանք ուրիշին ուզենք»: Մի խոսքով տենց խայտառակություն..., մորս հասկանալի պատճառով խիստ մերժումից հետո հետը չէր խոսում, ու բոլորին պատմում էր, թե մամաս սենց նենց, առանց ամաչելու մերժեց: Ու հետաքրիրն էն էր, որ մեր բարեկամների որոշ մասը  համամիտ էր իրա հետ:


Քան թե դու մերժեիր մամա՞դ էր մերժում

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նմանատիպ թեմա արդեն քննարկվում է ակումբում` Սեր ազգականների միջև

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Ես որ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, հատկապես մոտ ազգականների ասենք մոքուրի հոպարի երեխեքի հետ: Աբսուրդ բանա :
> Մի 4 տարի առաջ մամաիս հորքուրի աղջիկը եկել էր ինձ ուզելու իր տղայի համար, որը Ռուսաստանից նոր էր եկել: Մթոմ «խի մեր լավին թողած գնանք ուրիշին ուզենք»: Մի խոսքով տենց խայտառակություն..., մորս հասկանալի պատճառով խիստ մերժումից հետո հետը չէր խոսում, ու բոլորին պատմում էր, թե մամաս սենց նենց, առանց ամաչելու մերժեց: Ու հետաքրիրն էն էր, որ մեր բարեկամների որոշ մասը  համամիտ էր իրա հետ:


 :Xeloq: իմ հետ էլ էր տենց մի բան եղել... ես ու մեր բարեկամի տղան շատ մոտ էինք ու չգիտես ոնց լուրեր էին տարածվել տղայի մամայի կողմից, թե մենք իրար սիրում ենք ու որոշել ենք ամուսնանալ  :Shok:  :Shok:   :Angry2: կռիվ-դավի դրեցի ու էտ անիմաստ խոսակցությունները փակեցի :Blush:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

Շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում - այդպիսի ամուսնություններից հիվանդ ու թուլակազմ երեխաներ են ծնվում. պետք չի...

----------


## Xelgen

Դե եթե ուզում եք ձեր հետագա սերունդը հիվանդ լինի, խնդրեմ։
Իմ համար բացահայտություն էր, որ նման մտքեր են ինչ որ մեկի մոտ առաջանում։

----------


## Lion

Ու ամենացավալին այն է, որ ինչ-որ մի մայրիկ կամ տատիկ, վսեգո-տո նրա համար, որ "Հայկուշենք մեր եսիմ որ պոռտն են, սաղ սուտ բանա, զատո աղջիկը մերոնցիցա ու մենք իրան լավ գիտենք" - հիմք են դնում մեծ դժբախտության...

----------


## Second Chance

> Քան թե դու մերժեիր մամա՞դ էր մերժում


Դե ճիշտն ասած էտ ամենասկզբից ինձ անձամբ չէին դիմել, որ ես մերժեի :Pardon:  : Այսպես ասած բանը ինձ չհասավ :Jpit:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

կարծիքս արդեն գրեցի, բայց հետագա գրածներից հիշեցի որ ես նման բարեկամ ունեմ,որոնք իրար հետ ամուսնացած են  :Xeloq:  
Ուրեմը նրանք իրար գալիս են քույր եղբոր թոռներ, ուղղակի արյունակցական կապը մի քիչ հեռույանում է , քանի որ տղայի մամայի քեռու թոռն է աղջիկը: Ինչ-որ ձևով կապը խզվումա,ինչևէ...  :Sad: 
Բայց ասեմ,որ ունեն երեք հրաշալի խելացի ու գեղեցիկ երեխաներ: Շուտով կծնվի նաև չորրորդը  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նմանատիպ թեմա արդեն քննարկվում է ակումբում` Սեր ազգականների միջև


Իսկ այստեղ սիրո խնդիր չկա: :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե եթե ուզում եք ձեր հետագա սերունդը հիվանդ լինի, խնդրեմ։
> Իմ համար բացահայտություն էր, որ նման մտքեր են ինչ որ մեկի մոտ առաջանում։


Նամանավանդ «Մեր լավը թողած, ինչի՞ ուրիշինն ուզենք» կարգի, չէ՞:

----------

Lion (06.05.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Բժշկական տեսանկյունից ազգակցական կապերը չեն ողջունվում, իսկ ընդհանրապես այստեղ ոչ մի խնդիր չկա :Think:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Բժշկական տեսանկյունից ազգակցական կապերը չեն ողջունվում, իսկ ընդհանրապես այստեղ ոչ մի խնդիր չկա


 :Think: մի բան հիշեցի
մի անգամ  TV-ով հաղորդում էի նայում, բարեկամների ամուսնությունից ծնված երեխայի հիվանդությունն էին քննարկում...  :Xeloq: հիվանդության անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց էտ երեխայի ամբողջ մարմինն ու դեմքը պատված էր իր մաշկի գույնից բաց, համարյա սպիտակ գույնի հետքերով, ոնց որ  սպիներ լինեին...
 :Think: բայց մտավոր, նորմալ երեխա էր

----------


## Second Chance

> իսկ ընդհանրապես այստեղ ոչ մի խնդիր չկա


 Կա այստեղ էլ խնդիր կա : Կա վստահության  և շատ այլ խնդիրներ :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կա այստեղ էլ խնդիր կա : Կա վստահության  և շատ այլ խնդիրներ


Օրինակ, ես իմ ազգականներին չափազանց լավ գիտեմ, որ վստահեմ :LOL:

----------


## Aram_A

Նախ և առաջ ողջունում եմ նախագծի կազմակերպիչներին և բոլոր մասնակիցներին…
Կարևորում եմ հարցի արդիական լինելու փաստը… Պատասխանս միանշանակ բացասական է՝ հետևյալ հիմնավորմամբ.

Ես զտարյուն հայ եմ, հայ՝ իր բոլոր ավանդական և հայավայել հատկանիշներով: Կոնկրետացնելով ասածս, նշեմ, որ մենք՝ հայերս, դաստիարակվում ենք այնպսիսի կանոններով, որոնք քարոզում են մարդասիրություն, ազգասիրություն, հայրենասիրություն և հավատարմություն: Դրան զուգահեռ՝ հաև ավանդապաշտություն: Մեզ համար բավականին մեծ դեր ունի ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԸ: Այսինքն՝ հային հատկանշական որևէ այլ գործոն չի կարող գերակայել վերոնշյալ գաղափարներին: Ես չեմ կարող իմ զգացմունքային կյանքում հաշվի չնստել նշված համգամանքների հետ: Մեր բոլորիս վարքագծի հիմքում պետք է ընկած լինեն խստագույնս այս գաղափարները: Դա է մեզ դարձնում առավել հպարտ մնացած ազգություններից: 

Ես հականում եմ, որ ժամանակին զուգահեռ մենք ինտեգրվում ենք զարգացած եվրոպական քաղաքակրթությանը, որն իր մեջ մասամբ պարունակում է մեզ համար անընդունելի հայեցակետեր: Փոխհարաբերությունների սերտաճման հետևանքով նշված անընդունելի կետերը «հաստատականից» դառնում են «հարցական» նշանով. իսկ միգուցե կարելի՞ է : Ոչ՛,  չի կարելի... 

Փորձեք հիշել հայկական սիրավեպ.. համեմատեք այն արտասահմանյան գրականության մեջ ներկայացվող սիրային պատմության հետ: Ինչի՞ են պատրաստ հայերը՝ հանուն սիրո և ինչ տեսք ունի այդ ձգտումը այլ երկրներում: Այո՛, մենք համեստ ենք, մենք կամքի ուժով մեզ ետ ենք պահում նման գայթակղություններից… Մենք այդ զգացումը սպանում ենք մեր մեջ: Մենք ձգտում ենք ավանդականին: 
Համենայն դեպս այս տեսանկյունից մենք էապես տարբերվում ենք բոլոր մնացած ազգերից: Լավա թե վատ, հիմա էսա,  ինչ՞ անենք... մենք քիչ ենք, ԲԱՅՑ ՄԵԶ ՀԱՅ ԵՆ ԱՍՈՒՄ …

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010), Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նախ և առաջ ողջունում եմ նախագծի կազմակերպիչներին և բոլոր մասնակիցներին…
> Կարևորում եմ հարցի արդիական լինելու փաստը… Պատասխանս միանշանակ բացասական է՝ հետևյալ հիմնավորմամբ.
> 
> Ես զտարյուն հայ եմ, հայ՝ իր բոլոր ավանդական և հայավայել հատկանիշներով: Կոնկրետացնելով ասածս, նշեմ, որ մենք՝ հայերս, դաստիարակվում ենք այնպսիսի կանոններով, որոնք քարոզում են մարդասիրություն, ազգասիրություն, հայրենասիրություն և հավատարմություն: Դրան զուգահեռ՝ հաև ավանդապաշտություն: Մեզ համար բավականին մեծ դեր ունի ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԸ: Այսինքն՝ հային հատկանշական որևէ այլ գործոն չի կարող գերակայել վերոնշյալ գաղափարներին: Ես չեմ կարող իմ զգացմունքային կյանքում հաշվի չնստել նշված համգամանքների հետ: Մեր բոլորիս վարքագծի հիմքում պետք է ընկած լինեն խստագույնս այս գաղափարները: Դա է մեզ դարձնում առավել հպարտ մնացած ազգություններից: 
> 
> Ես հականում եմ, որ ժամանակին զուգահեռ մենք ինտեգրվում ենք զարգացած եվրոպական քաղաքակրթությանը, որն իր մեջ մասամբ պարունակում է մեզ համար անընդունելի հայեցակետեր: Փոխհարաբերությունների սերտաճման հետևանքով նշված անընդունելի կետերը «հաստատականից» դառնում են «հարցական» նշանով. իսկ միգուցե կարելի՞ է : Ոչ՛,  չի կարելի... 
> 
> Փորձեք հիշել հայկական սիրավեպ.. համեմատեք այն արտասահմանյան գրականության մեջ ներկայացվող սիրային պատմության հետ: Ինչի՞ են պատրաստ հայերը՝ հանուն սիրո և ինչ տեսք ունի այդ ձգտումը այլ երկրներում: Այո՛, մենք համեստ ենք, մենք կամքի ուժով մեզ ետ ենք պահում նման գայթակղություններից… Մենք այդ զգացումը սպանում ենք մեր մեջ: Մենք ձգտում ենք ավանդականին: 
> Համենայն դեպս այս տեսանկյունից մենք էապես տարբերվում ենք բոլոր մնացած ազգերից: Լավա թե վատ, հիմա էսա,  ինչ՞ անենք... մենք քիչ ենք, ԲԱՅՑ ՄԵԶ ՀԱՅ ԵՆ ԱՍՈՒՄ …


Ես էլ Ձեզ եմ ողջունում, բայց, ճիշտն ասած, ոչ մի կերպ չհասկացա, թե ձեր այս գրառումն ինչ կապ ուներ տվյալ թեմայում քննարկվող հարցի հետ։  :Think:

----------

Ariadna (15.05.2009), Rhayader (23.05.2009)

----------


## Aram_A

Իմ կարծիքով ազգակցական կապերով ամուսնությունները նախ և առաջ չեն ընդունվի առողջ ՀԱՅ հասարակության կողմից,  հետո  նոր կարելի է խոսել առողջական հետևանքների  մասին:

----------


## Annushka

Ազգակցական կապերի հետևանքով ի հայտ են գալիս բազմաթիվ գենետիկ, ժառանգական հիվանդություններ, և նախ և առաջ ես դեմ եմ՝ հանուն առողջ երեխաների: Հարցը այստեղ այնքան կրոնական կամ ազգային պատկանելիությունն ու սկզբունքները չեն, որքան զուտ բժշկական, առողջապահական հետևանքները... արյուակցական կապերը ունեն աններելի հետևանքներ՝ ապագա սերնդի զարգացման համար :Cool:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010), Հայկօ (19.05.2009)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ես ել եմ դեմ նման ամուսնությանը:
Իմ ծանոթների մեջ կա էդպիսի մի զույգ, նրանք իմ ծնողների տարիքին են, 2 քույրերի երեխաներ ամուսնացել են: Չնայած հիմա նրանք ունեն 22 և 25 տարեկան աղջիկ և տղա (առողջ են ու խելացի), բայց մինչ այդ, նրանք կորցրել են 7 երեխա, պատկերացնու՞մ եք, անտանելի բան…

----------


## Aram_A

Եթե Դուք համոզված լինեիք, վիճակագրությունն էլ փաստեր, որ չկա ոչ մի առողջական հետևանք նման ամուսնություններից, դուք կամուսնանայի՞ք

----------


## Աշխեն

> Կա այստեղ էլ խնդիր կա : Կա վստահության  և շատ այլ խնդիրներ


Վստահության խնդրից բացի, այնքան լավ եմ պատկերացնում, թե  ազգովի ոնց են նստած քննարկում իրանց բալեքի ընտանեկան կյանքը ու առիթ անառիթ խորհուրդներ տալիս....Անտանելի կլինի :Bad:

----------


## Dorian

> Եթե Դուք համոզված լինեիք, վիճակագրությունն էլ փաստեր, որ չկա ոչ մի առողջական հետևանք նման ամուսնություններից, դուք կամուսնանայի՞ք


Իսկ եթե սիրեինք իրար ինչու՞ ոչ...

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում ազգակցական կապերով ամուսնություններին


շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, որովհետև եթե թույլ տրվի, ապա շատերը կամուսնանան իրանց մեծ քրերի հետ:

----------


## Annushka

> Եթե Դուք համոզված լինեիք, վիճակագրությունն էլ փաստեր, որ չկա ոչ մի առողջական հետևանք նման ամուսնություններից, դուք կամուսնանայի՞ք


Հաստատ չէ.. դա նաև ազգային հոգեբանություն է, դա մարդու անհատական ինտելեկտից, դաստիարակությունից, ընտանիքի մասին նրա պատկերացումներից ա գալիս..... դա մի բան ա, որ չես կարող բացատրել, ոնց ասեմ.... դա կոնկրետ իմ համար ահավոր անընդունելի ա... քույրը քույր ա, հորեղբոր տղան եղբայր ա, ու չի կարելի արյունակցական կապերով ընտանիք կազմել, ու վերջ: :Cool:

----------

Ribelle (24.05.2009), Կաթիլ (23.05.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, որովհետև եթե թույլ տրվի, ապա շատերը կամուսնանան իրանց մեծ քրերի հետ:


 :Shok:  Ուզում ես ասել՝ շատերը թաքուն սիրահարված են իրենց մեծ քույրերին ու միայն էդ թույլտվությանն են սպասում, որ ամուսնանան հետները, հա՞։  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ուզում ես ասել՝ շատերը թաքուն սիրահարված են իրենց մեծ քույրերին ու միայն էդ թույլտվությանն են սպասում, որ ամուսնանան հետները, հա՞։


ահա  :Smile: 
ես մեծ քույր չունեմ, բայց ուրիշների մոտ դա նկատել եմ, որ եթե իր մեծ քույրը իրա համար մամաշա չի, ուրեմն ինչ որ ենթագիտակցորեն անպատճառ սիրում է իրեն  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Aram_A

> Հաստատ չէ.. դա նաև ազգային հոգեբանություն է, դա մարդու անհատական ինտելեկտից, դաստիարակությունից, ընտանիքի մասին նրա պատկերացումներից ա գալիս..... դա մի բան ա, որ չես կարող բացատրել, ոնց ասեմ.... դա կոնկրետ իմ համար ահավոր անընդունելի ա... քույրը քույր ա, հորեղբոր տղան եղբայր ա, ու չի կարելի արյունակցական կապերով ընտանիք կազմել, ու վերջ:


Այո՛, առաջին հերթին պետք է հանգիստ լինես քո խխճի առաջ, հետո նոր հաշվի նստես մնացածի տեսակետի հետ:

----------


## aerosmith

Անձամբ ես շաաատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում,բայց որ ասում եք դաունոտ երեխեք են ծնվում, էդ վոնցա որ թուրքերի կամ էլ եզդիների մոտ էդ պրոբլեմը չկա՞՞՞՞

----------

Սլիմ (27.08.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Անձամբ ես շաաատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում,բայց որ ասում եք դաունոտ երեխեք են ծնվում, էդ վոնցա որ թուրքերի կամ էլ եզդիների մոտ էդ պրոբլեմը չկա՞՞՞՞


իսկ ով ա ասում որ չկա???  :Wink:  լավ էլ կա....

----------

Freeman (28.07.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Անձամբ ես շաաատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում,բայց որ ասում եք դաունոտ երեխեք են ծնվում, էդ վոնցա որ թուրքերի կամ էլ եզդիների մոտ էդ պրոբլեմը չկա՞՞՞՞


Պարզապես ազգականների միջև ամուսնությունների դեպքում կտրուկ մեծանում է գենետիկ՝ ժառանգական հիվանդություններով երեխա ունենալու ռիսկը, որովհետև մեծանում է երկու «հիվանդակիր» (հիմնականում՝ ռեցեսիվ) գեների իրար հանդիպելու հավանականությունը: Այսինքն՝ հնարավոր է, որ տվյալ գերդաստանում շատ տարածված լինի (և հիմնականում այդպես էլ լինում է) այդ հիվանդության գենը, սակայն՝ դոմինանտ՝ «առողջ» գենի կողմից ճնշված, չարտահայտված վիճակում. հիվանդության՝ գլուխ բարձրացնելու համար հարկավոր է, որ բեղմնավորման պահին երկու այդպիսի ռեցեսիվ գեներ հանդիպեն իրար: Եթե այդ գերդաստանի ներկայացուցիչը ամուսնանում է մեկ այլ գերդաստանի ներկայացուցչի հետ, որտեղ այդ ռեցեսիվ գենը չկա, նրա ռեցեսիվ գենն անցնում է երեխային, սակայն շարունակում է մնալ ճնշված ու չարտահայտված վիճակում՝ առողջ գերդաստանի ներկայացուցչից ստացած դոմինանտ գենի շնորհիվ: Իսկ եթե ամուսնությունը նույն՝ ռեցեսիվ գենը կրող գերդաստանի ներսում է, ապա խիստ հավանական է, որ երկու ռեցեսիվ գեներ (հորը և մորը) կհանդիպեն իրար և արդյունքում՝ երեխան հիվանդ կծնվի: Մի քիչ խառը բացատրեցի  :Smile: :

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010), _DEATH_ (17.09.2009), Ուլուանա (16.09.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Չեմ վերաբերում :LOL: 
իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ելի չեմ վերաբերում :LOL: կարճ ասած լավ չի ու համաձայն եմ վերը նշվածներից շատերի հետ:Հետագա սերունդների մոտ հաստատ կնկատվի դրա բաձասական հետևանքները:Նման կապերը չպետք է ընդունվեն հասարկության կողմից:

----------


## urartu

բարոյական առումով, այքանէլ կ ողմ չեմ, բայց գենետիկորեն միանշանակ ասել  որ, սերունդը բռակ կլինի այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, էտ դեպքում հիմա սաղ մահմեդակաների մեծ մասը բռակ պետք է լիներ, չնայած հետևելով, մեր հարևաններին, ըտենց էլ կա :Wink:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բարոյական առումով, այքանէլ կ ողմ չեմ, բայց գենետիկորեն *միանշանակ ասել  որ, սերունդը բռակ կլինի* այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, էտ դեպքում հիմա սաղ մահմեդակաների մեծ մասը բռակ պետք է լիներ, չնայած հետևելով, մեր հարևաններին, ըտենց էլ կա


Պարզ է, որ միանշանակ ոչինչ չկա։ Տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը հավանականության մասին էր, ինչը ժխտել չի կարելի։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> բարոյական առումով, այքանէլ կ ողմ չեմ, բայց գենետիկորեն միանշանակ ասել  որ, սերունդը բռակ կլինի այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, էտ դեպքում հիմա սաղ մահմեդակաների մեծ մասը բռակ պետք է լիներ, չնայած հետևելով, մեր հարևաններին, ըտենց էլ կա


Իսկ ես բարոյական արգելք չեմ տեսնում: Ազգակցական կապերով ամուսնություններին միայն գենետիկ նկատառումով եմ դեմ:  Չնայած՝ եթե Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմությանը հավատանք, կյանքը հենց ազգակցական կապերով ամուսնություններից է առաջացել:  :Xeloq: 
Թե՞ էն ժամանակ ամուսնություններ դեռ չկային: :Think:

----------


## Շինարար

Վատ

----------


## Թիթիզ

չեմ ընդունում

----------


## _DEATH_

Անձամբ ես բացասական եմ վերաբերվում:
 Ընդհանրապես երեխաների առումով հեչ պարտադիր չի որ հիվանդություններով ծնվեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում  որոշ ժառանգական հիվանդություններ շատ ավելի մեծ ա հավանականությունը որ կարտահայտվեն: Գիտնականների վերջին հետազոտություններից արված եզրակացությամբ զարմիկների ամուսնությունից ծնված երեխաների հիվանդ լինելու հավանականությունը էնքան ա, ինչքան 40 տարեկան առողջ կնոջ մոտ:

----------

